

The "Bullshit Jobs" That Keep You From A Four-Hour Workday - RougeFemme
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3016067/the-bullshit-jobs-that-keep-you-from-a-four-hour-workday

======
mironathetin
This is a smart and intelligent article. What does it tell us that it gets
unnoticed and undiscussed?

I honestly ask myself, why we keep working harder, although our basic
requirements are fulfilled with little effort.

What this article does not mention is competition. The more qualified workmen
have to share a limited amount of jobs, the more everyone tries to keep his
job - by working harder(?).

Is that stupid?

In my field (science) we see similar things. The number of papers counts. So
scientists try to publish like mad in order to keep their jobs or get a
tenured position. As a result, one of the essential qualifications of a
scientist (and everyone interested in science) is to filter the really good
papers from the flood of junk. Yes, the pressure to produce papers in reality
produces a flood of mediocre papers and papers that would not lead to lack of
knowledge, if they remain unpublished. Without this flood of junk it would be
much more enjoyable to read a science journal.

Also THIS is where competition leads us to. And I guess, the bullshit jobs of
the original article have a similar background.

------
mattschmulen
Performance success metrics that are not tied to hours in the seat are great.
Quantitative Performance Indicators for individual contributors requires
thinking from both sides of the employee manager seats. Besides always good to
remember: your #1 job is to do a good job, your #2 job is to find a better
job.

